# Die Verlosung ist leider abgelaufen



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

Wtf Buffed ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. Dezember 2012)

Genau das gleiche dachte ich auch gerade eben...


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2012)

Das ist so sicher nicht gewollt - lasse das eben prüfen.
Sorry.


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2012)

So - sollte gehen. Gab leider einen kleinen Fehler bei der Datums-Angabe, wann das Spiel beendet werden soll.


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (3. Dezember 2012)

Wo find ich den behaupt den Adventskalender.Ich find ihn weder im IE ,Crome oder FF. Egal ob ich angemeldet bin oder nicht.Endweder ich bin zu blöd^^ oder ihr habt ihn irgendwo versteckt


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Dezember 2012)

Da gibt es jeden Tag eine News 

2. Dezember: http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/buffedde-Adventskalender-2-Dezember-Die-ersten-beiden-Buchstaben-fuer-den-Loesungssatz-unseres-Weihnachtsgewinnspiels-1038309/
1. Dezember: http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/buffedde-Adventskalender-1-Dezember-Lautsprecher-und-51-Audiosets-von-Teufel-zu-gewinnen-1038190/
Info-Meldung: http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/Der-buffedde-Adventskalender-Gewinnt-ein-Medion-Notebook-und-viele-weitere-tolle-Preise-1038149/


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (11. Dezember 2012)

eigentlich toll, aber auch heute (11.12) wieder: 8:30 der folgende Post 10 Blu-rays zu gewinnen
und dann im Text "Teilnahmeschluss ist der 11. Dezember um 00:00 Uhr."

clever, wir berichten über unser Gewinnspiel NACHDEM die Anmeldung zu diesem abgelaufen ist 

manchmal frage ich mich, ob ich bei Euch wirklich was anderes als meine geliebten WoW-Artikel/-Foren anklicken sollte


----------

